# ??Parenting Young Children : Systematic Training for Effective Parenting (Step)??



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Parenting Young Children : Systematic Training for Effective Parenting (Step) of Children Under Six by Don Dinkmeyer
Has anyone read this book? I'm thinking about buying it. The title doesn't really seem gd/ap oriented. But I looked at the reviews on Amazon.com, and read a few pages of the book, and it seems really good.
I was going to buy "Becoming the Parent You Want To Be" by Laura Davis. I got that one from the library and I LOVED the section on discipline- honor the impulse, redirect, and all that. So I want something very similar to that, but I don't really need all the info in that book, so I thought I'd get something else I haven't read yet. My library doesn't have Parenting Young Children.

Is is recommended? Or should I just stick with Becoming the Parent?

Becky
Keagan 11 mo


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I have the book but haven't read it yet.







:


----------



## Dawn-o-might (Apr 24, 2005)

How weird that this book is being discussed here. I only say that because this book was given to me as part of a parenting class at the last military base that my husband was stationed at. I just loaned it to my sister who is not really GD but having trouble with her 4 year old DD. It reads more like a text book than other GD books I have read. For example there are summaries at the beginning of each chapter and exercises at the end. The book is a good one overall and my DH and I really enjoyed the class ( I was pregnant with my first and only DS at the time). It gives several examples and scenarios. It also included a lot of GD philosophies such as natural and logical consequences, not spanking, distraction as the only discipline tool for infants, responding quickly to infant cries. I also had a lot of charts explaining developmental/age appropriate behavior and discipline tools. I never knew that it was a commerically available book, I just assumed it was military issued. I would recommend it, I know that I learned a lot from it.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I ordered it from Amazon.com, and when I went to cancel my order I couldn't because they had already started processing it.
Thanks for letting me know that you enjoyed it, and letting me know some of their philosophies. That makes me feel better that I am buying it. lol

I'll post more when I read it









Becky
Keagan 11 mos


----------



## Vinay (Mar 15, 2021)

That's cool 








Best Pregnancy, parenting and baby product advice for parents


Get the best guide on parenting, pregnancy and baby products like car seats, strollers, baby accessories with genuine reviews on Parenthoodbliss.




parenthoodbliss.com


----------

